# Have I burnt through the clear coat?



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

I was trying to polish out some scratches on my car left there after some scrote decided to play "run across the car" leaving scratches wher their trainers had been.

The car is a Mazda RX8 which has notoriously thin/soft paint from what I hear and I was using a medium (orange) Menz pad with 106FA Final Finish on a DA which seemed to do an OK job but stepped up to 85RD 3.02 which did a better job but there were still indents in the clear so made a few more passes including holding it on the spot for about 30 seconds or so. The panel didn't seem to get too hot but I have noticed not that there seems to be weired hazy patch which looks like really fine orange peel when you look closely, have I burnt through here or just damaged the clear coat? I will try to get a picture tomorrow during the day and will update the thread when I do.


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

With a DA - I seriously doubt it. My guess (without pics) is marring induced by the 3.02. (which is easily correctable)


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

Thanks willj, I really do hope you are right! Will get a few pictures tomorrow and post them here, fingers crossed!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Why did you hold it on the spot?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Without seeing it is hard to say, just be glad you did not hold a rotary on with a cutting pad with 3.02. A strike throught looks very much like very matt paint.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its very difficult to say without a picture, however it is very possible to "burn" through the paint with a DA in the same way as a rotary - the tools are a little more gentle but they can still go through the paint, quite a few have discovered this in the past. I wouldn't recommend holding a DA in the same spot for 30secs, though.

Did you pull pigment? As in, was the pad the colour of the paint at the end of the polishing? If not, then you _should_ be okay (but not a guarantee)... if the pad came up the colour of the paint, you have gone through.


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Why did you hold it on the spot?


I dunno, I was getting annoyed with the fact I could still see it after each pass and just wanted it gone, now its still there (albeit alot less than before) but may have buggered the clear... will pop out at lunch time and get some pics. I don't think there was any of the pigment on the pad but its a lightish grey so a bit hard to tell.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

TToP said:


> I dunno, I was getting annoyed with the fact I could still see it after each pass and just wanted it gone, now its still there (albeit alot less than before) but may have buggered the clear... will pop out at lunch time and get some pics. I don't think there was any of the pigment on the pad but its a lightish grey so a bit hard to tell.


You may not have burnt through the clear but you may have softened it with excess heat thus giving you the peel effect. 30 seconds is a long time on the one spot after all. You won't do that again will you?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder if it's the start of the clear lifting. 30 seconds is a fair bt of time. You could do a few quick passes in that time!!


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

I'll certainly be alot more patient with the rest of the car that's for sure! The pictures are here, not the clearest but it's the best I can get:

The reflection of the mazda logo is where it seems to be, upper part of it is fine, lower is orangepeely kinda and seems lighter in the direct sunlight
http://www.ttop.nu/dw/clear1.jpg

Hazy/dull patch in this pic
http://www.ttop.nu/dw/clear2.jpg

Original scratches for reference
http://www.ttop.nu/dw/damage.jpg


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

that does look a lot like a strike through to me. could have been a thin spot on the clear coat.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like it to me.

Anyone you know got access to a PTG? Maybe take some readings from a good bit and then measure the naughty bit


----------



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for looking guys, lesson learned I think! Doesn't stan out too much and isn't too big, are there any long term issues of this such as peeling etc or will it be ok? Have been busy on the other scratches today just using a menz yellow and 106(I think) takes alot longer and several passes bit it's looking better.


----------

